# The Start of a Gloat



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

I've been itching to post this gloat for months. In early November I enquired with a well known tool manufacturer about the possibility of making me what I wanted, I received drawings of the aforementioned item/s and over the weeks talked about the design preferences I would prefer but it would take until till late March before production could commence. In true Robin Lee fashion I'm going to tease for a while 

Watch this space :lol:


----------



## head clansman (14 Feb 2010)

hi 


ok ,lets me be first to try a guess , it's a hand infill plane . hc :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

head clansman":r1swqf9g said:


> hi
> 
> 
> ok ,lets me be first to try a guess , it's a hand plane . hc :lol:




Nope.


----------



## head clansman (14 Feb 2010)

hi 

ok hmm. hc :lol:


----------



## WellsWood (14 Feb 2010)

Now that's just downright cruel. :evil: 

Coming from somewhere near the south coast maybe?


----------



## head clansman (14 Feb 2010)

hi 

hand or mechanical . hc


----------



## Harbo (14 Feb 2010)

A saw?

A Stanley 52?

Rod


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Feb 2010)

I reckon saws...

Ed


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

Mr Ed":375jlpkl said:


> I reckon saws...
> 
> Ed



Nope


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

head clansman":3l6egy3d said:


> hi
> 
> hand or mechanical . hc


 
Most definitely a hand tool. 

I will add just one clue, mine will be the first of it's type from this maker.


----------



## PeterBassett (14 Feb 2010)

You're getting a Vertias Doily-Maker with integrated cross-stitch pattern reader? :? 

Oh I hate these teaser gloats. :x 


:lol:


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Compass Plane?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2010)

A hand drill?


----------



## woodbloke (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":1jip1q2h said:


> Compass Plane?


Nope...I'm first in line for a Veritas compass plane - Rob


----------



## head clansman (14 Feb 2010)

hi

a set of chisels . hc


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Either a Grinding Jig or a Shooting Board


----------



## mahking51 (14 Feb 2010)

LN,
Something fiendish for drilling large holes in the bottom of your boat?
Could happen if you don't give us a clue........   
Just a litte one pretty please!
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Vann (14 Feb 2010)

Philly's latest offering?

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Harbo (15 Feb 2010)

LN did not say no to my Stanley 52?

rod


----------



## pedder (15 Feb 2010)

A PPP? A Philly Plough Plane? :-k 

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

Harbo":2uh577kn said:


> LN did not say no to my Stanley 52?
> 
> rod



No! There I said it


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

mahking51":cuw795kn said:


> LN,
> Something fiendish for drilling large holes in the bottom of your boat?
> Could happen if you don't give us a clue........
> Just a litte one pretty please!
> ...



Something fiendish for drilling large holes in the bottom of your boat?






Nope!

OK, Another clue, It is a set rather than a single item.


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Feb 2010)

A set of squares :-k 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## head clansman (15 Feb 2010)

hi Ln

you ain't said no to the set of chisel yet either . hc


----------



## Tom K (15 Feb 2010)

Be they Moulding planes? :?:


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

yes, hollows and rounds?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

head clansman":1i066700 said:


> hi Ln
> 
> you ain't said no to the set of chisel yet either . hc



Yes I deliberately avoided answering you  

Ah! but your only partially correct, you see it's Dave Jeske at Blue Spruce that is making them but as I said earlier he's never made any before this is a first. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## head clansman (15 Feb 2010)

hi ln 

:lol: :lol: :lol: ah ha , how about them being the old styled mortice chisel , probably with a new more modern twist to them . hc


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

head clansman":2uwgmi9k said:


> hi ln
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: ah ha , how about them being the old styled mortice chisel , probably with a new more modern twist to them . hc



Nope.... :lol:


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Feb 2010)

A set of kitchen utensils?


----------



## Ironballs (15 Feb 2010)

Dovetail chisels?

Japanese throwing chisels?


----------



## head clansman (15 Feb 2010)

hi ln 

ok last try , blue spruce hmm really lovely woodworking tools , plenty of chisels there , and you say he's never made these things for you before so a wild guess , spokeshaves hc


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

Ironballs":jquio7ft said:


> Dovetail chisels?



He already makes them, as I said he's never made these before now. :lol:


----------



## Jake (15 Feb 2010)

Blue Spruce crowbars?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

head clansman":2veer4js said:


> hi ln
> 
> ok last try , blue spruce hmm really lovely woodworking tools , plenty of chisels there , and you say he's never made these things for you before so a wild guess , spokeshaves hc



He's not made them for me or anyone before this set :lol: Tiz not spokeshaves :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Feb 2010)

Jake":26v8tvcu said:


> Blue Spruce crowbars?



I've got plenty of old screwdrivers for that job :lol:


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2010)

Can't be carving chisels? Can it? That'd be a very big 'set'.

Butt Chisels?


----------



## Smudger (15 Feb 2010)




----------



## promhandicam (15 Feb 2010)

left handed chisels?


----------



## Smudger (15 Feb 2010)




----------



## Smudger (15 Feb 2010)




----------



## Kalimna (15 Feb 2010)

Hmmmm. You say it's not a set of mortice chisels? Well, that rules out the those and the aforementioned dovetail, and as he already does paring and bench, then not likely to be any chisels. Unless it is the carving set...

What else requires fine metalworking tolerances as befits an advanced materials engineer? What about a pair of infill planes? Or on a smaller note, what about plane blades themselves?

Or perhaps you're throwing us a red herring, and it is in fact a set of chisels, but in an alloy he hasn't used for anyone else before?

He lists marking gauges etc on his custom tools section, but I dont know if a set has been produced before.....

Or maybe they are a set of 'tools', but not for the workshop? Kitchen knives, maybe?

A set of engineers' squares?

Ooooh, hold on, what about a set of screwdrivers? That's something that would be an exquisite use of Blue Spruce Tools.....

Ok, that's me out of ideas for the time being.....

Cheers,
Adam

P.S. Im still waiting for him to put his mortise gauge into production


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Feb 2010)

I reckon it's the mystery plane that Konrad is building...


----------



## Lord Nibbo (16 Feb 2010)

Some very good guesses there, Adam(Kalimna) suggested Kitchen Knives or a screwdriver set, These two answers are what I thought might come to mind with the first guesses but they were all wrong.....

Except one guess has got me... :lol: 

*Wizer *

got it


A set of six *Butt Chisels*. :lol: 

As soon as I get them I'll take some pics. 
Dave Jeske is quite keen on them too and after this first set is made he intends start selling them on his web site.

It might still be a couple of months wait so watch this space for pics. :lol:

Here's a drawing that Dave Jeske sent me comparing the new Blue Spruce Butt Chisel to a Blue Spruce Bench Chisel


----------



## Aled Dafis (16 Feb 2010)

Very Nice!!!

I had a play with Trim's (virtually unused) paring chisels at Rycotewood and was mightily impressed with their balance, not to mention the fit and finish. I'm sure that the bench and butt chisels will be of the same standard.

Now that's what I call a gloat!!!

Cheers

Aled


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

...and my prize is a set of BS Butt Chisels!!! No? Oh ok :roll: :wink: 

V.Nice. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Feb 2010)

Very nice, Your Lordship 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 May 2010)

Well after a wait of seven months or so Dave Jeske has finally gone into production of the Butt chisels and within a few weeks I should be the proud owner of set No1

Here's a pic of two Butt chisels against one of his bench chisels.


----------



## Ironballs (27 May 2010)

Hey Nibbo's back  

Good looking chisels those, but also looking forward to seeing what you make with them


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 May 2010)

They look cool, Your Lordship 8) 

His stuff is beautifully made.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (28 May 2010)

Ironballs":3b31vmtg said:


> Hey Nibbo's back
> 
> Good looking chisels those, but also looking forward to seeing what you make with them


 
I've not been away, just to busy for doing woody stuff as it's the beginning of the sailing season


----------



## Mike H (28 May 2010)

They look the bees knees.

However probably too nice to use!

There was a set of these, full size, in a certain magnificent tool chest in Weymouth that I spotted last year, these also looked as if they were just on display! (Only kidding)

Will they offer the usual choice of woods for handles and how much do we need to re mortgage the house for this time?

Mike

8)


----------



## devonwoody (29 May 2010)

Hi. LN, they look proper mitred edged chisels, and are they the same angle profile as dovetails?


----------



## Tim Nott (30 May 2010)

Why would anyone want to chisel their butt?


----------



## Lord Nibbo (2 Jul 2010)

Well after a wait of nine months my BS babies are on the way  they are being brought to the UK by my broth-in-law who lives in San Francisco, so expect some pics of the very first Blue Spruce Butt Chisel Set to appear here on or about the 16th


----------



## TrimTheKing (5 Jul 2010)

To quote Monty Python

You lucky, lucky, baaaastard!


----------

